# how do you like your PT 745



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I love mine. I actually traded my Keltec P-11 and some cash for it, took it home cleaned it and went straight to the range. I did not have a single problem with it at all 300 rounds later and not one problem. This is a delight to shoot the P-11 was a pain in the hand im satisfied. Let me know how you guys like yours and post pics if you can.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I love mine. I have had no problems either. I used to own a Glock 36, but am more satisfied with the Taurus PT-745. I still own a Glock, but in .40 S&W. For a great .45 auto in a concealable package, I stick to the 745.


----------



## qswdef (Dec 27, 2007)

PT745 is sensational. Needed something smaller than my G20 and G22.
Fits the bill and is surprisingly reliable. No ftf's, fte's after 500 rounds. Keep it clean though.


----------

